# Hi just bought my first TT



## Davytc (Apr 26, 2015)

Been a loyal honda driver for years. Always liked Audi but reliability compared to honda held me back. Went to see a 2011 TT TDI Blackedition in red and couldn't walk away. Fantastic car.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Davy, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Davytc (Apr 26, 2015)

Cheers Hoggy, Can't get enough of this car. Always looking for excuses to get out and drive it. Wife will be getting suspicious soon.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## luigi105 (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

Davytc said:


> Been a loyal honda driver for years. Always liked Audi but reliability compared to honda held me back. Went to see a 2011 TT TDI Blackedition in red and couldn't walk away. Fantastic car.


Welcome Davy; thought you may have been up for the new CTR to arrive properly, being a Honda man ?

Should be good ..... :wink:


----------



## Davytc (Apr 26, 2015)

Cheers guys, The new CTR will be a cracking car but a bit out of my price range with running costs and so on. Always fancied a small sports car for myself and the TT ticks all the boxes.


----------



## PathogenBeats (Apr 28, 2015)

Mee too Phathom Black TFSI 2.O MK2 Really want to get into the mods with this one !


----------



## Davytc (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi PathogenBeats, I would have preferred the 2.0 petrol engine but it wouldn't be ecconomical enough for the travelling I do. The petrol engine must sound great when reving up the gears. The diesel engine is still pretty awsome though with all the torque it has.


----------



## CVInsurance (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey,

Welcome to the TTF


----------



## peachy2501 (May 12, 2015)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------

